# Tanco 978 Power Loader "Stand "



## fast gater (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi 
I have just fitted a Tanco power loader to my 4110 and as usual the stand for when it is detached is missing, has anyone got any pics or better still some dimensions /diagrams as I wish to fabricate one .

Many Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello fast gator, welcome to the forum.

What model Tanco loader? Is it a quick tach? It may not come with stands?


----------



## fast gater (Dec 15, 2020)

BigT said:


> Hello fast gator, welcome to the forum.
> 
> What model Tanco loader? Is it a quick tach? It may not come with stands?


Hi 
It is a quickie loader (remove two pins and unplug pipes and back off it) the number on it is 968.

Thanks for asking


----------

